
6 classic hacker movies for your Thanksgiving weekend - ohjeez
https://blogs.csc.com/2016/11/24/6-classic-hacker-movies-for-your-thanksgiving-weekend/
======
eplanit
I'd add The Conversation:

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071360/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071360/)

~~~
drvdevd
This is a great movie! Tempted to watch it right now.

~~~
qbrass
Follow it up by watching Enemy of the State and treat it as the sequel.

